# Self Adhesive Laminate



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Does anyone know a good source for the kind of self adhesive laminate used for re-facing kitchen cabinets? I'm just about to that point, and am try to do my due diligence this time.

Thanks!

Milo


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I've used 3M adhesive on the laminate and on the face frame etc, with good results. Then use a trim router and then a file to take the edge off.
A self adhesive laminate is a new one for me as I've never heard of it. Sounds plausible though.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

It is called PSA backed laminate. (Pressure sensitive adhesive)


----------



## vman154 (Oct 2, 2011)

that 3m is good stuf


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Take a look at monsterwoodshop.com


----------

